# How do you clean your electric smoker?



## dingbatdinah (Dec 28, 2013)

I put my racks and water pan in the tub with Dawn and hot water and let it soak.  But I have got to clean the inside of my Electric Smoker tomorrow and not sure how.  I tried the Mr. Clean scrubby things and it took a LOT of work.  someone give me a tried and true simple way to clean it without scrubbing my arm off.


----------



## cooper714 (Dec 28, 2013)

Don't clean it. The more you use it, the more gunk accumulates and the mellower it gets. I just scrape out the heavy deposits with a putty knife and call it good.


----------



## dingbatdinah (Dec 28, 2013)

even electric one's?  I read that in the summer they can mold.  I'm allergic to mold and don't want that!


----------



## so ms smoker (Dec 29, 2013)

Every few smokes, take a putty knife and/or wire brush to the inside. Don't expect to get back to 'shiny'. Just get the crud out. When not in use, keep the door and the exhaust closed.

  Mike


----------



## dingbatdinah (Dec 29, 2013)

Thank you for the feedback.  I'll run to the store and get a putty knife and give it a try.  And if anyone is reading this and thinks it would be cool to have a window in your smoker so you can see what's cooking, forget it!  it will get covered in smoke and unless you scrub the heck out of it after every smoke, it will just be black. So don't spend the extra money on it!

lesson learned.....


----------



## phillip p smith (Dec 30, 2013)

Do not clean the walls unless some parts have food or grease on them.. That is the seasoning, you need it!!  I pitis  mucked up in the bottom grub it all out. If it is cooked on put some hot water in the pan and set temperature to about 275 and let it steam. should soften everything, then clean the bottom and the grates.

When it is clean line the bottom of the floor with aluminum foil. Punch a hole in it where the grease drips through. Cover the tops of the other parts that might get dripped on. Do your cooking then just take them off and dispose. Clean up any small amount that might remain in the bottom, clean the grates. Put about half cup of water in water pan, heat the unit up to around 275 deg. for about 45 minutes. The steam will sanitize the inside. Open the door, empty the water pan if any remains, leave the heat on, close the door, let it heat up again, open the door, let steam out , close door open vent completely and it will dry it self out.  Sanitized and ready for next smoking. Cover the pertinent parts with foil again and your ready again. 

Learned all this reading other threads..


----------



## phillip p smith (Dec 30, 2013)

Read the other threads before you get too disgusted with the window. Try those ideas then report back about the window!


----------



## little smokey (Dec 30, 2013)

Love the window just gotta clean it while it is still hot and the grease wipes away, or have the wife do it.


----------



## ed hamilton (Dec 30, 2013)

Yes, do not clean the smoke off, just use a handled brush you can buy one a dollar store.  I use dish soap and water in bucket, a dish towel and the brush to clean the grease and food out of my MES


----------



## phillip p smith (Dec 30, 2013)

little smokey said:


> Love the window just gotta clean it while it is still hot and the grease wipes away, or have the wife do it.


You are braver than me  "or have wifie do it" !!


----------



## dingbatdinah (Dec 30, 2013)

thank you for that!  I never thought of steam cleaning it.  I'll give that a try tomorrow.


----------

